# Please Help me find this this existing music !



## Alcor (Sep 27, 2018)

I was just browsing youtube on red beans recipes, but this music enchanted me.

You can hear it at the end of the video (This is a timestamped link).






Thanks for your help, really, I just registered for that (I Shazamed it over 15 times).


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have no idea, but what it has to do with red beans is beyond me.


----------



## Alcor (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, I guess his video needed some make up, but he put too much.


----------



## Alcor (Sep 27, 2018)

I really need to know what this music is :angel:

Experts show yourself :tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The easiest way would be to contact Chef Richardo or the program’s producer. Praise what looks to me a rather uninteresting bowl of red beans and say, “Incidentally, I was fascinated by the music you used in your video. I was wondering what it was.” It’s not anything that most people might be aware of just because it has a classical, minimalist sound to it and looks like an essentially self-produced budget video. Good luck and I wish you success in finding the title.


----------



## Alcor (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you for your concern. 
I don't think I will get an answer, but I've sent an email. I will let you guys know if I get the title of the music. :tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Alcor said:


> Thank you for your concern.
> I don't think I will get an answer, but I've sent an email. I will let you guys know if I get the title of the music. :tiphat:


I hope you get an answer. It can sometimes be maddening not to know.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Alcor said:


> Thank you for your concern.
> I don't think I will get an answer, but I've sent an email. I will let you guys know if I get the title of the music. :tiphat:


You're welcome. I hope you get lucky and receive an answer. It can sometimes be maddening not to know.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't know what it is, but it sounds more like 70s prog to me than traditional "classical" music.


----------

